# Konjunktiv II in der indirekten Rede



## Frank78

You can use Konjunktiv II to express doubt (but not probability): 

"Meine Mutter sagt, er *wäre* (wohl schon) angekommen."


----------



## JClaudeK

Frank78 said:


> You can use Konjunktiv II to express doubt (but not probability): "Meine Mutter sagt, er *wäre* (wohl schon) angekommen."


I don't agree, that's not the case in indirect speech: here, one uses Konjunktiv II *if and only if*



> Die Konjunktiv-I-Formen, die mit dem Indikativ Präsens identisch sind, werden durch die Konjunktiv-II-Formen ersetzt.
> Marco sagte: „Wir bekommen viel Geld dafür.“
> Marco sagte, sie (bekommen ⇒) bekämen viel Geld dafür.
> https://www2.klett.de/sixcms/media.php/229/DO01_3-12-803701_online_t8a3n6.pdf





elroy said:


> The purpose of the _Konjunktiv I_ [and the _Konjunktiv II -_ if necessary]  in reported speech is to express neutrality, not doubt. You are distancing yourself from the statement and not making any claims about its veracity.


----------



## Frank78

JClaudeK said:


> I don't agree, that's not the case in indirect speech: here, one uses Konjunktiv II *if and only *



 I don't quite get what you mean.

Peter: "Ich bin zufrieden". (Ind.)

Ich: "Peter sagt, er sei zufrieden." (KI)

Ich (zweifelnd): "Peter behauptet, er wäre zufrieden." (KII)


----------



## JClaudeK

Nur in irréalen Wunschsätzen drückt _K II_ Zweifel, Ungewissheit aus. 



Frank78 said:


> I don't quite get what you mean.


Darüber wurde schon des Öfteren hitzig diskutiert und die Meinungen gehen zum Teil auseinander. 
Siehe hier
She always said to me how grateful she was that you always stood by her side and supported her so much.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Nur in irréalen Wunschsätzen drückt _K II_ Zweifel, Ungewissheit aus.



Ich denke, dass die Konnotation "Zweifel" in anderen Sätzen eine regionale Erscheinung ist.

Ich hatte mal gesagt (um ein Telefongespräch wiederzugeben): "Sie sagte, sie wäre krank." statt "Sie sei krank."
Zweifel war mir nicht bewusst.
Meine Chefin aus dem Norden verstand aber Zweifel. Zum Glück konnten wir das klären.


Frank78 said:


> Ich: "Peter sagt, er sei zufrieden." (KI)
> 
> Ich (zweifelnd): "Peter behauptet, er wäre zufrieden." (KII)


Diesen Unterschied hätte ich nicht verstanden, wenn kein weiterer Kontext da wäre.


----------



## Frank78

Hutschi said:


> Ich hatte mal gesagt (um ein Telefongespräch wiederzugeben): "Sie sagte, sie wäre krank." statt "Sie sei krank."
> Zweifel war mir nicht bewusst.
> Meine Chefin aus dem Norden verstand aber Zweifel. Zum Glück konnten wir das klären.



Ja, der KI ist eine vom Aussterben bedrohte Spezies.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich verwende auch K1. Ich sehe lediglich nicht den Unterschied in der Glaubwürdigkeit. Ich kann es mechanisch anwenden, fühle es aber nicht.
Beispiel:
_Sie sagte, sie würde es tun.
Sie sagte, sie werde es tun.
Sie sagt, sie werde es tun._

Diese drei erzeugen bei mir keinen Zweifel.

_Sie sagt, sie würde es tun, wenn es ihre Zeit erlaubt._
Das erzeugt keine Zweifel an der Aussage. Lediglich daran, ob sie es tun wird.  Ich sehe keinen Unterschied in der Glaubwürdigkeit zu: _Sie sagt, sie werde es tun, wenn es ihre Zeit erlaubt._

PS: Alles im Rahmen dessen, dass die Zukunft immer offen ist.


----------



## Nussschnecke

Hallo JClaudeK,
 Could you tell me, which book is that from Klett?? Thanks a lot!


----------



## JClaudeK

Nussschnecke said:


> Could you tell me, which book is that from Klett??


Unten (siehe Link) auf jeder Seite stehen die Angaben zu dem Buch.


----------



## Kajjo

Frank78 said:


> Ich (zweifelnd): "Peter behauptet, er wäre zufrieden." (KII)


Correct, that expresses doubt.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> that expresses doubt.


Just as does
 "Peter sagt, er *sei* zufrieden."

which expresses


elroy said:


> You are *distancing* yourself from the statement and *not making any claims about its veracity*.




If you were sure, you would say: "Peter sagt, *dass *er zufrieden *ist*/, er *ist* zufrieden."


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> ust as does
> "Peter sagt, er *sei* zufrieden."


Not at all. That is NEUTRAL indirect speech. Neutral distance, but no doubt at all. This is the way for proper journalism and quotes.

Mit "wäre" there is a clear doubt. The "aber" is certainly coming up in the mind of the addressee.


----------



## Hutschi

Frank78 said:


> Ich (zweifelnd): "Peter behauptet, er wäre zufrieden." (KII)


Woran zweifle ich hier? Daran, dass Peter etwas behauptet oder daran, dass er zufrieden ist?
Ich denke, daran, dass er zufrieden ist. Der Zweifel steckt steckt aber schon in "er behauptet".
Das zeigt sich, wenn man den Indikativ bildet: "Peter behauptet, dass er zufrieden ist." Auch dieser Satz drückt Zweifel aus.

Konjunktiv 2 kann Zweifel ausdrücken, aber wenn man Konjunktiv 2 ohne Kontext vorfindet, kann das auch etwas anderes ausdrücken. "Behaupten" ist ein starker Kontext für Zweifel.

Vergleiche:
Konjunktiv II: Verwendung — Theoretisches Material. Deutsch, Unterstufe.



> Wenn Zweifels am Inhalt des Wiedergegebenen bestehen:
> Direkte Rede: Er sagt: "Ich bin zufrieden!"
> Indirekte Rede: Er sagt, er sei zufrieden. (Konjunktiv I)
> Zweifel: Er behauptet, er wäre zufrieden. (Konjunktiv II)
> ...
> Zweifelt man am Inhalt einer Aussage, kann in der indirekten Rede der Konjunktiv II verwendet werden.



*Englisch *(DeepL, adapted)

What am I doubting here? That Peter is claiming something or that he is satisfied?

I think that he is satisfied. But the doubt is already in "he claims".

This can be seen when we form the indicative: _Er behauptet, er ist zufrieden. _"Peter claims that he is satisfied." This sentence also expresses doubt.



Subjunctive 2 *can *express doubt, but if you find subjunctive 2 without context, it can also express something else. "To claim something" is a strong context for doubt.



Compare:

Konjunktiv II: Verwendung — Theoretisches Material. Deutsch, Unterstufe.


When there is doubt about the content of what is being rendered:
Direkte Rede: Er sagt: "Ich bin zufrieden!"
Indirekte Rede: Er sagt, er sei zufrieden. (Konjunktiv I)
Zweifel: Er behauptet, er wäre zufrieden. (Konjunktiv II)
 ...
If you doubt the content of a statement, you can use the subjunctive II in indirect speech.

Translated with www.DeepL.com/Translator (free version)


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> "Behaupten" ist ein starker Kontext für Zweifel.



Der Zweifel entsteht durch "*behaupten* *+ *Konjunktiv II".


----------



## Frank78

JClaudeK said:


> If you were sure, you would say: "Peter sagt, *dass *er zufrieden *ist*/, er *ist* zufrieden."



No, a lot of people use the indicative in spoken language but that does not mean that the proper KI expresses any doubt.


----------



## JClaudeK

Frank78 said:


> No, a lot of people use the indicative in spoken language but that does not mean that the proper KI expresses any doubt.


Nobody said "doubt" but, once more,  it's about _"*distancing* yourself from the statement and *not making any claims about its veracity*." , "man [stellt] ausdrücklich klar, dass man keinerlei Verantwortung für die Richtigkeit des Wiedergegebenen zu übernehmen gedenkt." (s.u.)_



Hier aus verlässlicher Quelle:  Indirekte Rede in Nebensätzen Schriftsprache [Fragen zum Modus (Indikativ  Konjunktiv)]   —   grammatikfragen.de




> *1. Der Konjunktiv*
> In der indirekten Rede wird in der Regel der Konjunktiv I gebraucht. Aber auch der Konjunktiv II kann für die indirekte Rede verwendet werden, insbesondere dann, wenn die Form des Konjunktiv I nicht eindeutig (=gleichlautend mit dem Indikativ) ist.
> Beispiel
> Ich habe ihm gesagt: „Ich arbeite bis 16 Uhr.“
> Ich habe ihm gesagt, ich arbeite bis 16 Uhr. --> Konjunktiv I und Indikativ sind gleichlautend
> Ich habe ihm gesagt, ich würde bis 16 Uhr arbeiten. --> Ausweichung auf würde-Konjunktiv





> *3. Konjunktiv II*
> Mittels Konjunktiv II stelle man ausdrücklich klar, dass man keinerlei Verantwortung für die Richtigkeit des Wiedergegebenen zu übernehmen gedenkt. Dies könnte mit einer stärkeren Distanzierung einhergehen.
> 
> Beispiel
> Schalom *räumte *indes *ein*, dass die Autonomiebehörde stärker gegen die antiisraelische Hetze *vorginge*. [die tageszeitung, 16.07.2003, S. 10]
> Der Staatssekretär *gab *aber auch *zu*, daß nicht genügend Polizeikräfte zur Verfügung *gestanden hätten*, um ein solches Verbot durchzusetzen.[Frankfurter Allgemeine, 1993]





> Es ist jedoch zu bemerken, dass nicht jeder Konjunktivbeleg auf diese Weise funktioniert. *Die redeeinleitenden Verben in den o.g. Beispielen (z.B. einräumen, behaupten, zugeben, etc.) unterstützen von Vornherein eine stärkere Distanzierung zum wiedergegebenen Inhalt.* [....]
> Jedoch besteht nach wie vor die Regel, dass die Form gewählt werden muss, die klar als Konjunktiv erkennbar ist. Wenn in der indirekten Rede der Konjunktiv I nicht eindeutig erkennbar ist, wird auf den Konjunktiv II zurückgegriffen.* Der Konjunktiv II drückt in diesem Falle keine weitere Distanzierung aus.* Dementsprechend kann* nicht jede Konjunktiv II Form distanzierender *funktionieren als jede Konjunktiv I Form.


----------



## Kajjo

Also das ist einfach irreführend in meinen Augen. Wir sprechen hier nicht von ungewöhnlichen Konjunktiv II-Formen oder gar der würde-Ersatzform. Wir reden hier von "ist / sei / wäre" und da gilt für mich als deutschen Muttersprachler absolut eindeutig und zweifelsfrei im realen Sprechalltag, dass eine indirekte Rede mit "wäre" deutlichen Zweifel ausdrückt.

Die Normalform in der Alltagssprache ist der Indikativ, wenn weder die indirekte Rede noch eine Distanzierung oder Zweifel ausgedrückt werden soll.

_Peter sagt, Sabine ist krank.
Peter sagt, dass Sabine krank ist._

Sprachlich perfekt ("korrekt") wäre hier der Konjunktiv I. So würden Journalisten es schreiben und so würde man es womöglich auch in gehobener Alltagssprache sagen, wenn man die indirekte Rede betonen möchte:

_Peter sagt, Sabine sei krank. _

Aber wenn ein Muttersprachler in einer Alltagssituation "wäre" verwendet, dann folgt quasi immer ein "aber" oder es wird der deutliche Zweifel am Inhalt ausgedrückt:

_Peter sagt, Sabine wäre krank (aber ich glaube das nicht)._

Dass dies bei Ersatzformen anderer Verben nicht so geradlinig ist, ist klar. Dennoch schwingt für mich als Muttersprachler selbst dann oftmals zumindest die Frage mit, ob hier Distanzierung oder gar Zweifel gemeint sind. Denn jedem von uns muss klar sein, dass in der Alltagssprache oft Indikativ verwendet wird, wenn die Tatsache, dass es indirekte Rede ist, gar keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Peter sagt, Sabine wäre krank (aber ich glaube das nicht).


Man kann aber auch sagen: "Peter sagt, Sabine sei krank, aber ich glaube das nicht."


Kajjo said:


> Dennoch schwingt für mich als Muttersprachler selbst dann oftmals zumindest die Frage mit, ob hier Distanzierung oder gar Zweifel gemeint sind.


Das stimmt durchaus, ist aber sehr vom Kontext ab.

Ich verstehe auch nicht völlig, was gemeint ist:


Kajjo said:


> Peter sagt, Sabine wäre krank (aber ich glaube das nicht).


Distanziere ich mich von Peter oder distanziert sich Peter von Sabine? Und warum? Weil ich annehme, dass Peter lügt?
Und bei Zweifel:
Bezweifle ich, dass Sabine Krank ist? Oder dass Peter die Wahrheit sagt? Oder dass Peter es weiß, aber sich selbst distanziert?
Und in diesen Fällen verschwimmt für mich schon sowohl Zweifel als auch Distanzierung.
Oder distanziere ich mich gar von meiner eigenen Aussage?

Es kann natürlich immer Kontext da sein.
Oder unvollständig zitiert.

_Peter sagt, er wäre krank, wenn er sich nicht hätte impfen lassen._
Das funktioniert nicht mit "sei".
_ Peter sagte, er sei krank, weil er sich nicht habe impfen lassen._
Das funktioniert nicht mit "wäre". Das liegt aber am hypothetischen Charakter der Sätze.

..


----------



## Frank78

Hutschi said:


> _Peter sagt, er wäre krank, wenn er sich nicht hätte impfen lassen._
> Das funktioniert nicht mit "sei".



Logisch, das ist ja eine hypothetische Situation, d.h. Irrealis



Hutschi said:


> _ Peter sagte, er sei krank, weil er sich nicht habe impfen lassen._
> Das funktioniert nicht mit "wäre". Das liegt aber am hypothetischen Charakter der Sätze.



Doch: 

Peter sagte, er *wäre* krank, weil er sich nicht habe impfen lassen.  (Ich denke, es hat einen anderen Grund)


----------



## Hutschi

Frank78 said:


> Doch:
> 
> Peter sagte, er *wäre* krank, weil er sich nicht habe impfen lassen. (Ich denke, es hat einen anderen Grund)



Ich denke das aber nicht. Funktioniert es trotzdem mit "wäre"?

Und: 
Peter sagte, er sei krank, weil er sich nicht habe impfen lassen. Ich denke, es hat einen anderen Grund.

Das sollte auch möglich sein. Es ist ja einfache indirekte Rede.


----------



## JClaudeK

Frank78 said:


> Peter sagte, er *wäre* krank, weil er sich nicht habe impfen lassen. (Ich denke, es hat einen anderen Grund)
> 
> 
> Hutschi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peter sagte, er sei krank, weil er sich nicht habe impfen lassen. Ich denke, es hat einen anderen Grund.
> 
> Das sollte auch möglich sein. Es ist ja einfache indirekte Rede.
Click to expand...

 Das "wäre" ist mMn schlicht und einfach eine "unsaubere" Übertragung der direkten in die indirekte Rede.


Dieses ganze Kapitel wurde ja schon X-Mal diskutiert und nie konnten wir uns einigen, siehe z.B. diese Diskussion (ab #14):
It feels like this cold spell has been going on for months.


Ich halte mich weiterhin an Folgendes:


JClaudeK said:


> Daher kommt es in der indirekten Rede bei manchen Leuten zu "unsauberen" KI- ⇒ KII-Verschiebungen, ohne dass ein Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen KI und KII beabsichtigt wäre.
> 
> Ich sehe es so


Quelle


> Für mich: Egal ob KI oder KII ⇒ "Keine Gewähr des Gesagten", ohne Unterscheidung von "Realität" und "Irrealität" - *diese Unterscheidung lässt sich m.E. nicht mit der Ersatzfunktion des KII vereinbaren* ❗ (s.o.).


----------



## Frank78

Du vermischst aber zu viele Sachen.

Es geht hier nirgends, um die Ersatzfunktion des KII, sondern einfach schlicht um die Tatsache, wie kann ich als Wiedergebender meinen Zweifel an einer getätigten Aussage anmelden.


JClaudeK said:


> Für mich: Egal ob KI oder KII ⇒ "Keine Gewähr des Gesagten", ohne Unterscheidung von "Realität" und "Irrealität" - *diese Unterscheidung lässt sich m.E. nicht mit der Ersatzfunktion des KII vereinbaren* ❗ (s.o.).



Das ist doch Quatsch. Wenn ich in der Tagesschau höre "Der Bundeskanzler sagte, dass das Gespräche mit dem fränzösischen Präsidenten sehr produktiv gewesen *sei*", dann glaube ich kaum, dass der Sprecher dafür keine Gewähr übernimmt. Dann wäre ja die ganze Aussage sinnlos.

Noch schlimmer ist es dann in wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten, wenn ich jemanden zitiere. Was bringt das Zitat, wenn ich keine Garantie für die Richtigkeit übernehme.


----------



## Hutschi

Zweifel kann man direkt ausdrücken. Er behauptete, ..., Ich glaube, ...,

Dann ist es kein Rätsel.


----------



## Hutschi

Frank78 said:


> ... Wenn ich in der Tagesschau höre "Der Bundeskanzler sagte, dass das *Gespräch* mit dem fränzösischen Präsidenten sehr produktiv gewesen *sei*", dann glaube ich kaum, dass der Sprecher dafür keine Gewähr übernimmt. Dann wäre ja die ganze Aussage sinnlos.


Ich fühle hier keinen Unterschied zu "wäre".


----------



## διαφορετικός

Frank78 said:


> Wenn ich in der Tagesschau höre "Der Bundeskanzler sagte, dass das Gespräche mit dem fränzösischen Präsidenten sehr produktiv gewesen *sei*", dann glaube ich kaum, dass der Sprecher dafür keine Gewähr übernimmt.


Diese sprachliche Form ("sei") zeigt nicht, dass der Sprecher Gewähr für den Inhalt (bzw. dessen Wahrheitsgehalt) der Aussage des Bundeskanzlers übernimmt, sondern die Gewähr folgt hier, wenn überhaupt, aus weiterem Kontext.

Genauso gut könnte ein Nachrichtensprecher sagen: "Der überführte Verbrecher hatte noch vor kurzem erklärt, er *sei* unschuldig."


----------



## Frank78

διαφορετικός said:


> Diese sprachliche Form ("sei") zeigt nicht, dass der Sprecher Gewähr für den Inhalt (bzw. dessen Wahrheitsgehalt) der Aussage des Bundeskanzlers übernimmt, sondern die Gewähr folgt hier, wenn überhaupt, aus weiterem Kontext.
> 
> Genauso gut könnte ein Nachrichtensprecher sagen: "Der überführte Verbrecher hatte noch vor kurzem erklärt, er *sei* unschuldig."



Es geht ja nicht um die Gewähr, ob das Gesagte inhaltlich stimmt, sondern, ob die Aussage so getätigt wurde.


----------



## Hutschi

Das verwirrt mich jetzt völlig.


----------



## Frank78

"Der überführte Verbrecher hatte noch vor kurzem erklärt, er *sei* unschuldig."

Heißt: Das hat der Tatverdächtige behauptet, z.B. vor Gericht, vor der Presse, etc.

und nicht: Ich habe Belege für sein Unschuld


----------



## JClaudeK

Frank78 said:


> Das ist doch Quatsch. Wenn ich in der Tagesschau höre "Der Bundeskanzler sagte, dass das Gespräche mit dem fränzösischen Präsidenten sehr produktiv gewesen *sei*", dann glaube ich kaum, dass der Sprecher dafür keine Gewähr übernimmt. Dann wäre ja die ganze Aussage sinnlos.


*Die standardsprachlichen Regeln für die schriftliche indirekte Rede *verlangen halt nun mal den Konjunktiv I (oder Konjunktiv II als "Ersatzform"), ob uns das gefällt oder nicht.

Die Idee, dass der Sprecher keine Garantie für das Gesagte übernimmt, ist mit der Zeit wohl in den Hintergrund getreten. Heutzutage wird ja alles direkt übertragen, jeder kann sich den Originalton anhören und das Gesagte überprüfen, wenn er will.
Aber der Berichterstatter aus "alten Zeiten" war (oft) der einzige Zeuge für das Gesagte und musste die 'distanzierende' indirekte Rede verwenden, gewissermaßen als "Schutzmaßnahme" gegen drohende Verleumdungsklagen.



Frank78 said:


> Noch schlimmer ist es dann in wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten, wenn ich jemanden zitiere. Was bringt das Zitat, wenn ich keine Garantie für die Richtigkeit übernehme.


Du kannst doch direkt zitieren, ohne indirekte Rede: "indirekte Rede" *≠ *Zitat



Frank78 said:


> Ja, der KI ist eine vom Aussterben bedrohte Spezies.


Genau das geschieht in der Alltagssprache. Aber die Regeln für die _standardsprachliche indirekte Rede_ wird es wahrscheinlich noch eine Weile lang geben. _ _


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Das ist doch Quatsch.


Ich glaube du missverstehst das Argument von @JClaudeK. Ihr beide stimmt nach meinem Verständnis darin überein, was KI in indirekter Rede bedeutet.

Er behauptet allerdings, dass der Ersatz des KI durch KII die Bedeutung des Satzes nicht ändere, weder extensional noch intensional, also dass der KII in indirekter Rede (und nur dort) keine eigenständige Bedeutung habe, sondern ausschließlich als Ersatzform des KI fungiere.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Distanziere ich mich von Peter oder distanziert sich Peter von Sabine? Und warum? Weil ich annehme, dass Peter lügt?


In erster Linie bezweifelt man die Aussage, dass Sabine wirklich krank ist.

Du hast recht, dass dies zwei naheliegende Gründe haben kann: (1) Man bezweifelt, dass Peter die Wahrheit sagt, zum Beispiel weil er sie deckt. In Wirklichkeit weiß er, dass sie gerade fremdgeht. (2) Man bezweifelt, dass Sabine wirklich krank ist und nimmt an, dass sie gegenüber Peter die Unwahrheit gesagt hat, aber nimmt an, dass Peter das korrekt weitergegeben hat.

Welche Version zutrifft, hängt einzig von der realen Situation ab und ist keine grammatische Frage.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Er behauptet allerdings, dass der Ersatz des KI durch KII die Bedeutung des Satzes nicht ändere, weder extensional noch intensional, also dass der KII in indirekter Rede (und nur dort) keine eigenständige Bedeutung habe, sondern ausschließlich als Ersatzform des KI fungiere.


Ja, und diese Behauptung von CJK trifft zumindest bei dem Verb "ist/sei/wäre" definitiv NICHT zu.

Er vermischt hier immer wieder Ersatzformen von irgendwelchen ungewöhnlichen Konj-Formen mit dem extrem standardmäßigen ist/sei/wäre und geht auf das Argument (#17) nicht mal ein.

Dabei sind sich doch wohl alle einig, dass Ersatzformen mit würde oder Konj-II eben keine klare andere Bedeutung haben. Das war nie strittig.

Der Ersatz von "ist" durch "wäre" hat aber für alle Muttersprachler, die ich in realen Sprechsituationen erlebe, durchaus eine hohe Relevanz in Bezug auf Zweifel.

Da nützen auch keine formalen Betrachtungen aus Deutschlernbüchern.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Zweifel kann man direkt ausdrücken. Er behauptete, ..., Ich glaube, ...,


Logisch geht das. Aber Deutsch kann eben so viel subtiler und eleganter sein als das. Wir müssen doch nicht die "wäre"-Option ignorieren, nur weil es noch härtere Versionen gibt. 

Wenn du nun auch noch #31 in Betracht ziehst, dann erkennt man leicht, wo der Vorteil das "wäre" liegt: Der Zweifel besteht an der Tatsache der Krankheit. Ob Peter oder Sabine lügen, ist unbekannt. Das macht das "wäre" so praktisch. Der Zuhörer ahnt, dass Sabine nicht wirklich krank ist, aber alles andere bleibt offen.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ja, und diese Behauptung von CJK trifft zumindest bei dem Verb "ist/sei/wäre" definitiv NICHT zu.


Bezuglich des Verbes _sein_ sehe ich das auch. Ebenso bei _haben_. Bei allen anderen Verben könnte er recht haben. Ganz sicher bin ich mir aber noch nicht.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Ja, und diese Behauptung von JCK trifft zumindest bei dem Verb "ist/sei/wäre" definitiv NICHT zu.


Das ist nicht meine Behauptung, die ich mir mal eben so aus den Fingern gesaugt habe. 

So steht es in  maßgebenden Büchern und so wird es auch von vielen Leuten empfunden.




διαφορετικός said:


> Genauso gut könnte ein Nachrichtensprecher sagen: "Der überführte Verbrecher hatte noch vor kurzem erklärt, er *sei* unschuldig."



Dieser Nachricht liegt folgende Aussage zugrunde

Der *überführte* Verbrecher hatte noch vor kurzem erklärt: "Ich *bin* unschuldig."
*⇒ *Bericht/ indirekte Rede ⇒ _Er hatte noch vor kurzem erklärt, er *sei* unschuldig. _

*Nicht:*_ "Er hatte noch vor kurzem erklärt, er *wäre** unschuldig." _
***obwohl wir wissen, dass er nicht unschuldig ist!




Kajjo said:


> Aber wenn ein Muttersprachler in einer Alltagssituation "wäre" verwendet, dann folgt quasi immer ein "aber" oder es wird der deutliche Zweifel am Inhalt ausgedrückt:
> 
> _Peter sagt, Sabine wäre krank (aber ich glaube das nicht)._


Das ist dein persönliches Gefühl, ohne fundierte Belege.

_Peter sagt, Sabine *sei* krank.  _Sabines Krankheit ist  für mich mit "sei" genauso "fragwürdig" - bzw. genauso  "glaubhaft" wie mit "wäre" . Das Gegenteil zu behaupten ist eine rein subjektive Meinung.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Bezuglich des Verbes _sein_ sehe ich das auch. Ebenso bei _haben_. Bei allen anderen Verben könnte er recht haben. Ganz sicher bin ich mir aber noch nicht.


Genau, bei "sein" und "haben" ist die reale, deskriptive Lage völlig eindeutig: Zweifel.

Bei anderen Verben schwankt das Sprachgefühl je nach Kontext zwischen "ist einfach nur Ersatzform" und "kann Zweifel erzeugen". Ich würde da weder das eine noch das andere zur deskriptiven Regeln erheben wollen und lehne auch nicht JCK's präskriptive Regel bei Ersatzformen ab: Wenn es eine Ersatzform ist, kann man daraus nicht sicher auf Zweifel schließen. Es kann einfach nur eine Ersatzform sein.


----------



## Kajjo

Beispiel 



> Verwenden wir in der indirekten Rede Konjunktiv II, obwohl Konjunktiv I möglich wäre, könnte man daraus schließen, dass wir an der Wahrheit der Aussage zweifeln. Verwenden wir Indikativ, könnte man daraus schließen, dass wir dem Sprecher glauben.
> 
> Beispiele:
> 
> Peter sagt, er sei krank. (neutral)
> Peter sagt, er wäre krank. (Zweifel, ob es stimmt)
> Peter sagt, dass er krank ist. (Ich glaube ihm.)
> Peter sagt, er ist krank. (mit Indikativ, umgangssprachlich)



Ich bin also nicht der einzige, der das so empfindet. Dass es zufällig auch um "Peter" und "krank" geht, ist lustig. Ich  habe das Beispiel gerade eben erst entdeckt.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Das ist nicht meine Behauptung, die ich mir mal eben so aus den Fingern gesaugt habe.
> 
> So steht es in maßgebenden Büchern und so wird es auch von vielen Leuten empfunden.


Doch, das ist deine Behauptung. In Lehrbüchern (wie das, das du in #2 zitiert hast) geht es nur über Verbformen, wo Indikativ und KI nicht unterscheidbar sind. Für _sein_ und _haben_ gibt es solche Verbformen nicht.

Ich bin mir immer noch nicht ganz sicher, wie es bei anderen Verbformen ist, bei denen Indikativ und KI unterscheidbar sind. Aber dass sich _sein_ und _haben_ besonders verhalten, glaube ich schon.


----------



## Kajjo

Noch ein Beleg von Lingolia:



> Verwenden wir in der indirekten Rede Konjunktiv II, obwohl Konjunktiv I möglich wäre, könnte man daraus schließen, dass wir an der Wahrheit der Aussage zweifeln.
> 
> Beispiel:
> Walter sagt, er sei krank. (neutral)
> Walter sagt, er wäre krank. (Zweifel, ob es stimmt)


----------



## Kajjo

Wohlgemerkt, persönlich "behaupte" ich diese Zweifel vor allem für sein/haben. Bei anderen Formen sehe ich es nicht ganz so eindeutig.


----------



## JClaudeK

> Wenn es um die Wiedergabe von Tatsachenbehauptungen geht, ist der Konjunktiv I gefragt. *Und den kümmert es nicht im Geringsten, ob sich die Behauptung im Nachhinein als richtig oder falsch herausstellt.
> Mit dem Konjunktiv I lässt sich noch die offensichtlichste Lüge darstellen*:*
> _Eva sagte, sie sei der Schlange nie begegnet._
> _Der Baron behauptete, er habe sich selbst an den Haaren aus dem Sumpf gezogen_.
> *Zwiebelfisch*





berndf said:


> Für _sein_ und _haben_ gibt es solche Verbformen nicht.


***Also  brauchen wir keinen KII.


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, vollkommen richtig. Genau so ist es.

WENN man einfach nur indirekte Rede verwenden will, also neutral sein will, dann MUSS man möglichst Konjunktiv I verwenden. Typisch für guten Journalismus.

_Habeck verkündete, er habe eine Lösung gefunden._

Völlig egal, ob 95% der Wähler innerlich mit dem Kopf schütteln. Habeck hat es gesagt, also benutzt die korrekte indirekte Rede den Konjunktiv I.

Meine deskriptive Darstellung der Sprachwirklichkeit ist: Falls jemand trotz der Möglichkeit, problemlos Konjunktiv I zu verwenden, hier bewusst den Konjunktiv II bildet und formuliert

_Habeck sagt, er hätte eine Lösung._

dann nur deswegen, weil er Zweifel ausdrücken möchte. Das ist keine "korrekte" indirekte Rede, sondern eine absichtlich zweifelnde Abweichung. 

Dies gilt ganz besonders bei den Verben _sein _und _haben_, da dort die Formen JEDEM bekannt und geläufig sind und ein Ausweichen auf den Konjunktiv II immer absichtlich ist.


----------



## Kajjo

Noch ein Beispiel für unsere Behauptung



> Wenn Zweifels am Inhalt des Wiedergegebenen bestehen:
> Direkte Rede: Er sagt: "Ich bin zufrieden!"
> Indirekte Rede: Er sagt, er sei zufrieden. (Konjunktiv I)
> Zweifel: Er behauptet, er wäre zufrieden. (Konjunktiv II)



Sehr viele Seite beschreiben es so, wie ich behaupte.

Irgendwie lässt du dich von Formalia ablenken von der realen Verwendung von Muttersprachlern.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Noch ein Beleg von Lingolia: ..... _*könnte* man daraus schließen, dass wir an der Wahrheit der Aussage zweifeln._


"könnte" man, muss aber nicht.
Wenn ich sehe _"Walter sagt, er wäre krank." _denke ich einfach, derjenige, der das schreibt, beherrscht den Konjunktiv I nicht richtig/ weicht ihm aus und verwendet stattdessen Konjunktiv II, um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.


> _"*Mit dem Konjunktiv I lässt sich noch die offensichtlichste Lüge darstellen" #41 *_


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> denke ich einfach, derjenige, der das schreibt, beherrscht den Konjunktiv I nicht richtig


Ha-ha, sehr schön. Kann natürlich sein...

Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass das seltenst der Fall ist. Diejenigen, die mangelnde grammatische Fähigkeiten haben, verwenden aber meist den Indikativ und denken gar nicht drüber nach.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> ***Also brauchen wir keinen KII.


Das ist deine ganz persönliche Schlussfolgerung. Durch Lehrbücher ist sie nicht gedeckt. Und @Kajjo und ich sehen das anders.


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> ***Also brauchen wir keinen KII. .....
> 
> 
> berndf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist deine ganz persönliche Schlussfolgerung.
Click to expand...

Ich dachte, dass du den Satz von selbst ergänzen würdest:


> Also brauchen wir keinen KII für das Verb _sein_ in der indirekten Rede.





berndf said:


> geht es nur über Verbformen, wo Indikativ und KI nicht unterscheidbar sind. Für _sein_ und _haben_ gibt es solche Verbformen nicht.




Um alle Zweifel auszuräumen :




https://mein-deutschbuch.de/files/grammatik/verben/konjunktiv1.pdf


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Ich dachte, dass du den Satz von selbst ergänzen würdest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um alle Zweifel auszuräumen :
> 
> View attachment 79989
> https://mein-deutschbuch.de/files/grammatik/verben/konjunktiv1.pdf


Wie gesagt, dass ist deine ganz persönliche Schlussfolgerung. @Kajjo und ich behaupten ja gerade, dass _wäre_ hier *nicht* eine Ersatzform für _sei_ sei, sondern eine eigenständige Bedeutung habe. Ob man diese nun als besondere Form der _indirekten Rede_ bezeichnet oder ob es dafür einer neuen Bezeichnung bedarf, ist mir an dieser Stelle Wurscht.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich verstehe in diesem Zusammenhang "Zweifel" nicht.
Je öfter es wiederholt wird, desto weniger verstehe ich es.


----------



## Hutschi

Indirekte Rede in der deutschen Grammatik:


> Verwenden wir in der indirekten Rede Konjunktiv II, obwohl Konjunktiv I möglich wäre, könnte man daraus schließen, dass wir an der Wahrheit der Aussage zweifeln.
> 
> Beispiel: Walter sagt, er sei krank. (neutral). Walter sagt, er wäre krank. (Zweifel, ob es stimmt)


Dass das der Fall ist, haben wir ja gesehen.
Aber es steht nicht da: ... Man muss so schließen.

Aus diesem Grund würde ich es als Journalist vermeiden.
Es wird unterschiedlich verstanden.


----------



## elroy

Wie empfindet Ihr den Satz „Ich wollte Johann besuchen, weil ich dachte, er wäre vielleicht krank“? Was versteht Ihr, wenn Ihr ihn hört oder lest?


----------



## JClaudeK

Folgendes entspricht meinem Standpunkt und ich werde mich wie bisher daran halten:









Aus: *Die Kategorien des deutschen Verbs*: zur Semantik grammatischer Kategorien Petra Radtke (S. 218)


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Aus diesem Grund würde ich es als Journalist vermeiden.


Das haben wir ja auch MANNIGFACH oben erwähnt. In journalistisch korrekter indirekter Rede ist der Konjunktiv I zu verwenden; nur wenn dieser uneindeutig ist, wählt man Konjunktiv II. Die Aussage bleibt neutral-distanziert.

Die Andeutung von Zweifeln wurde doch in etlichen Zitaten darauf beschränkt, dass der Konjunktiv I leicht möglich wäre und TROTZDEM Konjunktiv II verwendet wird, insbesondere bei den Verben _sein _und _haben_.



Hutschi said:


> Ich verstehe in diesem Zusammenhang "Zweifel" nicht.


Es geht doch um folgenden Inhalt:

_Peter sagt, Sabine wäre krank. (Aber ich weiß, dass Sabine nur schwänzt.)_

Den Satz in Klammern kann man sich unter Muttersprachlern meistens sparen, weil jeder "wäre" bereits als Andeutung von Zweifel versteht.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Folgendes entspricht meinem Standpunkt und ich werde mich wie bisher daran halten:


Ja, halte dich dran. Wir haben das nun wirklich erschöpfend diskutiert. Uns war allen von vornherein bewusst, dass einige Bücher es präskriptiv so formulieren, wie du es hier darstellst.

Wenn jemand den Konjunktiv II von haben/sein verwendet und damit nichts ausdrücken will, dann geht er die Gefahr ein, dass er missverstanden wird in dem Sinne, dass andere mehr Zweifel unterstellen, als beabsichtigt ist. Ob der Sprecher dafür seine eigenen strengen formalen Regeln zugrunde legt oder nicht, spielt für den Empfänger gar keine Rolle.

Aber absolut zweifelsfrei gilt für meine gesamte, umfassende Sprachwirklichkeit, also für die deskriptive Sichtweise, dass fast alle Muttersprachler mit ausreichend guter Sprachbeherrschung den Konjunktiv II von sein/haben oftmals mit der Intention des Zweifels anwenden. Das steht für mich absolut sicher fest.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Ich wollte Johann besuchen, weil ich dachte, er wäre vielleicht krank


Der Satz ist idiomatisch und korrekt. Ich erwarte aber eine Fortsetzung wie "aber er war in Urlaub" oder "aber er hat sich nur nicht mehr gemeldet, weil er eine neue Freundin hat".


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Aber absolut zweifelsfrei gilt für meine gesamte, umfassende Sprachwirklichkeit, also für die deskriptive Sichtweise, dass fast alle Muttersprachler mit ausreichend guter Sprachbeherrschung den Konjunktiv II von sein/haben oftmals mit der Intention des Zweifels anwenden. Das steht für mich absolut sicher fest.


Eben darüber sind wir uns nicht einig.

Und ich frage mich, wie du auf "fast alle Muttersprachler*" kommst. Hast du Zahlen/ Statistiken? Aus meiner Sicht/ nach meiner Erfahrung könnte ich genau so gut/ mit der gleichen 'Unverfrorenheit' das Gegenteil behaupten.

*allerdings durch "oftmals" abgeschwächt - darauf könnten wir uns eventuell einigen.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> *allerdings durch "oftmals" abgeschwächt - darauf könnten wir uns eventuell einigen.


Ja, und das war ernst gemeint. Das ist keine 100%-Regel, sondern eine sehr deutliche Tendenz.


----------



## Sowka

Nur ganz kurz meine Sicht der Dinge:


elroy said:


> Wie empfindet Ihr den Satz „Ich wollte Johann besuchen, weil ich dachte, er wäre vielleicht krank“? Was versteht Ihr, wenn Ihr ihn hört oder lest?





Kajjo said:


> Der Satz ist idiomatisch und korrekt. Ich erwarte aber eine Fortsetzung wie "aber er war in Urlaub" oder "aber er hat sich nur nicht mehr gemeldet, weil er eine neue Freundin hat".


Ganz genau. Und ganz genau so empfinde ich das auch bei dem Satz:



Kajjo said:


> Peter sagt, Sabine wäre krank.


Ich würde erwarten, dass da noch etwas Gegenläufiges kommt, etwa "... wäre krank, wenn sie den ausbeuterischen Job nicht vor Jahren gekündigt hätte".

Das bedeutet: In diesem Fall verwende ich KII nicht, außer in den bekannten Ausnahmesituationen.

Wenn ich an Aussagen von Menschen, die ich zitiere, in irgendeiner Form zweifele, dann bringe ich das in anderer Form zum Ausdruck ("er behauptet", "nach Aussage von Peter ..."), aber nicht durch KII.

Was folgt aus meiner Sicht nun für Deutschlernende aus der Diskussion?

Man kann aufnehmen, dass es Deutsch-Muttersprachler gibt, die KII in indirekter Rede nutzen, um Zweifel am indirekt Wiedergegebenen auszudrücken ("Peter sagt, Sabine wäre krank").

Man kann gleichzeitig aufnehmen, dass es Deutsch-Muttersprachler gibt, die diese Möglichkeit nicht nutzen und die sie sogar -- so ist es bei mir -- als leicht irritierend empfinden.

Daraus würde ich als Deutschlernende schließen, dass ich mich passiv auf diese Nutzung einstellen sollte, dass ich sie aber aktiv lieber vermeiden sollte und eventuelle Zweifel an indirekt Wiedergegebenem auf andere Weise zum Ausdruck bringen sollte.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Wie empfindet Ihr den Satz „Ich wollte Johann besuchen, weil ich dachte, er wäre vielleicht krank“? Was versteht Ihr, wenn Ihr ihn hört oder lest?
> 
> 
> Kajjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Der Satz ist idiomatisch und korrekt. Ich erwarte aber eine Fortsetzung wie "aber er war in Urlaub" oder "aber er hat sich nur nicht mehr gemeldet, weil er eine neue Freundin hat" ....
Click to expand...

Richtig, und zwar weil der Kontext (vergl. #52) das vermuten lässt: _"weil ich dachte, er wäre vielleicht krank“._

Eine Fortsetzung mit "aber" würde man deshalb auch erwarten, wenn in Deinem Satz nicht  _"wäre"_, sondern _"ist, sei"_ stände.


> „Ich wollte Johann besuchen, weil ich dachte, er *ist/ sei* vielleicht krank“ [aber ....]



Cross-posted.


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> Wie empfindet Ihr den Satz „Ich wollte Johann besuchen, weil ich dachte, er wäre vielleicht krank“? Was versteht Ihr, wenn Ihr ihn hört oder lest?


Ich verstehe dasselbe, wie wenn da "sei" statt "wäre" stünde:
"Ich wollte Johann besuchen, weil ich dachte: 'Vielleicht ist er krank.'"
Es ist mir bewusst, dass manche in der indirekten Rede mit "wäre" statt "sei" Zweifel (P.S.: oder hier, in diesem Beispiel, eher Irrealität) ausdrücken wollen, aber auch, dass manche andere in der indirekten Rede generell "wäre" statt "sei" verwenden. Deshalb kann ich den möglicherweise ausgedrückten Zweifel nicht klar verstehen, sondern zweifle dann einfach nur daran, ob ich den Text vollständig verstanden habe.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Wie empfindet Ihr den Satz „Ich wollte Johann besuchen, weil ich dachte, er wäre vielleicht krank“? Was versteht Ihr, wenn Ihr ihn hört oder lest?


Neutral. "Vielleicht" zeigt den Zweifel.


Kajjo said:


> Das haben wir ja auch MANNIGFACH oben erwähnt. In journalistisch korrekter indirekter Rede ist der Konjunktiv I zu verwenden; nur wenn dieser uneindeutig ist, wählt man Konjunktiv II. Die Aussage bleibt neutral-distanziert.


Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass es anders falsch sei. Es ist nur sinnvoll, weil einige es sonst falsch verstehen.
Zweifel würde ich immer direkt beschreiben.
In elroys Beispiel tritt Zweifel durch "ich dachte" auf, man kann auch journalistisch beide Formen ohne Missverständnis verwenden.


----------



## Kajjo

Sowka said:


> Ich würde erwarten, dass da noch etwas Gegenläufiges kommt, etwa "... wäre krank, wenn sie den ausbeuterischen Job nicht vor Jahren gekündigt hätte".


Das ist ein anderer Fall, denn hier wird das "wäre" durch deine Ergänzung klar zu einem irrealen Bedingungssatz. Mein Beispiel enthielt eine klare Feststellung, die typischerweise impliziert ist.

_Peter sagt, Sabine wäre krank (obwohl sie nur schwänzt)._

Ich denke aber, dass diese beiden Optionen, also irreale Fortsetzung oder implizierter Gegensatz, durchaus gedanklich nahe zusammenliegen und daher vielleicht auch die Zweifel verursacht werden. Der Konjunktiv II impliziert einfach, dass es nicht stimmt, also nicht "real" sondern "irreal" (nicht als Fachbegriff gemeint) ist.

Ein normaler Muttersprachler, der keinerlei Zweifel hat und einfach nur platt die Botschaft rüberbringen will, würde wahrscheinlich einfach sagen:

_Peter sagt, Sabine ist krank._

Im Alltag empfinden viele das nicht mal als indirekte Rede. Der Indikativ ist völlig normal. Daher ist der Kontrast zu "wäre" auch besonders groß und die "das stimmt nicht"-Irrealität oftmals beabsichtigt.


Sowka said:


> Was folgt aus meiner Sicht nun für Deutschlernende aus der Diskussion?


Deinen Schluss halt ich wirklich für sehr persönlich. Wir haben hier mannigfache Zitate von Deutschlern-Seiten zitiert, die allesamt den Zweifel beinhalten. So wird es allgemein gelehrt, weil man das eben wissen muss. Du widersprichst ernsthaft Dutzenden anerkannten Deutsch-als-Fremdsprache-Seiten?


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Deinen Schluss halt ich wirklich für sehr persönlich. Wir haben hier mannigfache Zitate von Deutschlern-Seiten zitiert, die allesamt den Zweifel beinhalten. So wird es allgemein gelehrt, weil man das eben wissen muss. Du widersprichst ernsthaft Dutzenden anerkannten Deutsch-als-Fremdsprache-Seiten?


Es scheint nach dieser Diskussion offensichtlich, dass es keinen muttersprachlichen Konsens zu dem Thema gibt. Und auch Grammatikbücher und -Websites scheinen sich nicht einig oder sie vermeiden das Thema komplett, indem sie nur KII als Ersatzform des KI in den Fällen erwähnen, wo Indikativ und KI nicht unterscheidbar sind.

Ich halte @Sowkas Rat für durchaus vernünftig, als nicht-Muttersprachler zwar mit KII als Ausdruck von Zweifel zu rechnen, aber aktiv einen anderen Weg zu suchen, Zweifel auszudrücken.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe mehrmals gefragt, worin der Zweifel besteht.
Dafür gab es keine klare Antwort.
---
Ich stimme Bernd zu. #63


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe mehrmals gefragt, worin der Zweifel besteht.
> Dafür gab es keine klare Antwort.


Ich habe dir darauf mehrfach ausführlich geantwortet, z.B. #31 und #33.

Das deutsche Wort "Zweifel" ist doch wohl klar? Man weiß nicht, ob die Aussage korrekt ist. Dabei geht es immer um den Inhalt der indirekten Rede, nicht um den einleitenden Hauptsatz.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Ich halte @Sowkas Rat für durchaus vernünftig, als nicht-Muttersprachler zwar mit KII als Ausdruck von Zweifel zu rechnen, aber aktiv einen anderen Weg zu suchen, Zweifel auszudrücken.


Ja, prinzipiell halte ich den Rat, schwierige Themen passiv zu beherrschen und aktiv zu vermeiden, nicht für falsch. In diesem Sinne stimme auch ich zu.

Gleichwohl denke ich, dass Sätze wie "Peter sagt, Sabine wäre krank." so fundamental sind, dass eine komplette Vermeidung kaum sinnvoll ist.



Sowka said:


> Man kann gleichzeitig aufnehmen, dass es Deutsch-Muttersprachler gibt, die diese Möglichkeit nicht nutzen und die sie sogar -- so ist es bei mir -- als leicht irritierend empfinden.


Gestört habe ich mich vor allem an diesem Teil der Zusammenfassung, der mir höchstpersönlich erscheint und nicht wirklich eine neutrale Schlussfolgerung ist. Die überwältigende Mehrheit der Muttersprachler nutzt Indikativ in der Alltagssprache und viele nutzen zumindest ab und zu den Konjunktiv II bei Zweifeln. "Es irritierend zu finden" ist ganz sicher keine anteilig häufige Meinung, sondern betrifft eher hochgebildete und sprachlich interessierte Einzelfälle. Das ist für den typischen Sprachlerner nun wahrlich nicht relevant.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Ich habe dir darauf mehrfach ausführlich geantwortet, z.B. #31 und #33.
> 
> Das deutsche Wort "Zweifel" ist doch wohl klar? Man weiß nicht, ob die Aussage korrekt ist. Dabei geht es immer um den Inhalt der indirekten Rede, nicht um den einleitenden Hauptsatz.


Danke. Die Antwort hatte ich übersehen. Oder vergessen. Mein Kurzzeitgedächtnis lässt leider nach.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Gestört habe ich mich vor allem an diesem Teil der Zusammenfassung, der mir höchstpersönlich erscheint und nicht wirklich eine neutrale Schlussfolgerung ist.


Sowkas Zusammenfassung drückt perfekt aus, was mehrere in diesem Thread (und viele unter den Muttersprachlern) empfinden:


Sowka said:


> Wenn ich an Aussagen von Menschen, die ich zitiere, in irgendeiner Form zweifele, dann bringe ich das in anderer Form zum Ausdruck ("er behauptet", "nach Aussage von Peter ..."), aber nicht durch KII.


 Ich sehe das genau so wie Du. KII wird allgemein als Ersatzform für einen mit dem Indikativ gleichlautenden KI verwendet, und nur diese Verwendung wird von allen einschlägigen Quellen bestätigt/ anerkannt.


Edit:


Kajjo said:


> [Peter sagt, Sabine wäre krank.]* Der Konjunktiv II impliziert einfach, dass es nicht stimmt,* also nicht "real" sondern "irreal" (nicht als Fachbegriff gemeint) ist.


Eben das kannst du nicht als allgemein gültige Meinung/ Wahrheit hinstellen.

Wie schon gesagt:


berndf said:


> Es scheint nach dieser Diskussion offensichtlich, dass es keinen muttersprachlichen Konsens zu dem Thema gibt.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ...
> 
> Das deutsche Wort "Zweifel" ist doch wohl klar? ...



Nicht mehr nach der Diskussion. Ich habe dafür aber einen extra Faden eröffnet. Es würde den Rahmen hier sprengen.
Zweifel = (Ungewissheit: Unsicherheit)


----------



## Hutschi

Angelehnt an den Satz in #1:

Sie sagte, er wäre gekommen.
Das ist ohne Kontext zweideutig.
Es kann bedeuten:
1. Er ist gekommen.
2. Er ist nicht gekommen. Es hat z.B. nicht geklappt. Zweifel könnte es geben, ob er tatsächlich gekommen wäre.

"Sei" ist auch ohne Kontext eindeutig.
Zweifel spielt keine Rolle.



Frank78 said:


> "Meine Mutter sagt, er *wäre* (wohl schon) angekommen



" Wohl schon" gibt Zweifel und Kontext an. Das gilt auch bei "sei". Der Zweifel kann auch bei der Mutter liegen.
Mutter sagt: "Ich denke, sie ist schon angekommen. Die Tür hat geklappt."
 Hier trifft das Gettierproblem auf. Sie hat gute Gründe, trotzdem kann es falsch sein. Indirekte Rede verzichtet oft auf Einzelheiten.


----------

